# Boy or girl? Guesses?



## rayraykay

Hi everyone!

This is an ultrasound pic taken at 13 weeks 1 day. Guesses on the sex?

Thank you so much!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## rayraykay

Here's another pic.. It looks like the lil ones mouth is open or the little hand is behind the mouth? Idk but any guesses would be appreciated! Thank you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shaunasmommy

Not great at guessing, but I'll go with girl.


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you!


----------



## Kandidancer

I'm terrible at guessing, but the head shape is a little different than mine so I guess girl. Only cos most people guess boy with me xx:hugs: it's a lovely pic xx


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you!!


----------



## rayraykay

Hey kandid.. I noticed our tickers are the same.. Are you due December 17?!


----------



## Kandidancer

It keeps changing initially it was 18th, then 25th and midwife says 17th. midwife now says we shall go between 17-22nd. I'm just guessing December, hopefully not xmas day tho. Xx:hugs:


----------



## babyno9

Girl.


----------



## angelandbump

:blue: xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

Boy :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Rubbish at guessing but I think girl!


----------

